# Why Are Sikhs Used For Racist Propaganda By EDL?



## badshah (Feb 5, 2011)

Why is it that Sikhs are being used as part of racist groups propoganda like EDL?

What are your views on Sikhs being used like this as Neo Nazis March through Luton today.

Does anyone have a picture of this Sikh that they mention in the video.... is it just some bald guy that they told to put on a turban?

Please see video in link: http://news.sky.com/skynews/Home/vi...nstation_In_Luton_Is_Aimed_At_Causing_Trouble


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Feb 5, 2011)

Nothing new..in India the RSS BJP all use "Sikhs" in this way to forward their own agendas...see how so many "sikhs" get prominenetly photographed in BJP marches, hartasl, demonstrations, flag burnings, rath yatras etc ?? Most recent was the Flag raising in kashmir incidents...sword bradihsing sikhs, wild loking sikhs etc on RSS marches ...Now the Quebec canadians also used the sikhs to forward their own agenda in canada..


----------



## badshah (Feb 5, 2011)

Gyani Jarnail Singh said:


> Nothing new..in India the RSS BJP all use "Sikhs" in this way to forward their own agendas...see how so many "sikhs" get prominenetly photographed in BJP marches, hartasl, demonstrations, flag burnings, rath yatras etc ?? Most recent was the Flag raising in kashmir incidents...sword bradihsing sikhs, wild loking sikhs etc on RSS marches ...Now the Quebec canadians also used the sikhs to forward their own agenda in canada..


 
Tell me more about the Canadian propoganda.... thanks


----------



## spnadmin (Feb 5, 2011)

badshah ji

The Canadian examples are part of a worldwide trend. Some see it mixed with an anti-immigrant political sentiment that is building steam and growing throughout the west - to include US, Canada, and Europe. Sikhs have been swept into the mix of hatred and resentment because we are easier to identify than other immigrant groups, and we stand out from other religions and cultures that are different from the mainstream. Kesh, dastar, kirpan  make us stand out. That gives others the opportunity  to latch onto "symbols" of the "different ones"  that we "hate" because they are challenging "our sacred norms."

Combine this with general ignorance about Sikhism, and we are confused with terrorists. What image does the media cultivate? Turban, beard, and the general public gets stuck on this image of Al Qaeda. 

In the US a recent flap in the Michigan state Plymouth-Canton School District over a tiny kirpan worn by a young boy under his sweater stirred up something similar. The story has caused about 3 months of controversy in the blog-o-sphere. Every neo-conservative, who has a blog, to every mainstream religion and rightist political stand is carrying on about how "the time has come" for the powers that be to crack down on "multiculturalism" and tolerance of different religious practices.  Reason? "We are a Christian country" and it is "about time that Christians are respected for who they are," etc. etc. etc.

Can you see how these rants are built around the idea that if any concessions are made to minorities, then the mainstream loses more than its share. A zero-sum game. These are countries whose economies are not bouncing back from the collapse of financial markets last year, and are mired in recession and unemployment. Historically immigrants are the first to feel the lash of public resentment in these circumstances. 

Some Sikhs will gladly fade into the crowd. Others will not because they have a sturdy faith.


----------



## spnadmin (Feb 5, 2011)

In answer to your question about Canada

Go to this section of the forum and read all the recent links about partisan politics in Quebec province surrounding the National Assembly and the fact that the ruling party in Quebec seized on the kirpan to promote its own separatist agenda in Ottawa. There are many threads that tell this story.

http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/canada/


----------



## badshah (Feb 5, 2011)

spnadmin said:


> badshah ji
> 
> The Canadian examples are part of a worldwide trend. Some see it mixed with an anti-immigrant political sentiment that is building steam and growing throughout the west - to include US, Canada, and Europe. Sikhs have been swept into the mix of hatred and resentment because we are easier to identify than other immigrant groups, and we stand out from religions and cultures that are different from the mainstream. Kesh, dastar, kirpan make us stand out. That gives others the opportunity to latch onto "symbols" of the "different ones" that we "hate" because they are challenging "our sacred norms."
> 
> ...


 

Hi, thanks for all the information.

You say that some Sikhs are willing to fade into the crowd... is that possible? You can get rid of all your Sikh identity but at the end of the day you are still brown (coloured) and just another Packee

Also I know that the Canadian's have taken the Native Indian's land and can potentially wipe them out as they continue to dig for oil..... so if they have no respect for the Native's what difference will it make to Sikh who are prepared to lose their identity?


----------



## spnadmin (Feb 5, 2011)

badshah said:


> Hi, thanks for all the information.
> 
> You say that some Sikhs are willing to fade into the crowd... is that possible? You can get rid of all your Sikh identity but at the end of the day you are still brown (coloured) and just another Packee
> 
> Also I know that the Canadian's have taken the Native Indian's land and can potentially wipe them out as they continue to dig for oil..... so if they have no respect for the Native's what difference will it make to Sikh who are prepared to lose their identity?



Read Canadian coverage of the events surrounding the bloody brawl that occurred outside the Sikh Lehr Center in Brampton. Consult our Hard Talk and Canada sections for articles about that.

The sentiment that is willing to deprive Sikhs of identity includes Sikhs who have done quite well in the Canadian political establishment. See also our Hard Talk and Canadian coverage on this point.

p/s The complete spectrum of Sikhi is represented in Canadian politics. On one end is Ujjal Dosangh who is so assimilated into western norms of appearance that he is indistinguishable as a Sikh. On the other end is Navdeep Singh Bains who is a kirpan carrying MP with a message that goes beyond Canada. 


BTW Sikhs are not all one shade of brown, and biases in favor of fair skin are found in India and among Sikhs in Canada and elsewhere. Check Sikh matrimonials for examples. 

I am not understanding your second question. So cannot really respond.


----------



## badshah (Feb 5, 2011)

*Re: Why is it that Sikhs are being used as part of racist groups propoganda like EDL?*



spnadmin said:


> Read Canadian coverage of the events surrounding the bloody brawl that occurred outside the Sikh Lehr Center in Brampton. Consult our Hard Talk and Canada sections for articles about that.
> 
> The sentiment that is willing to deprive Sikhs of identity includes Sikhs who have done quite well in the Canadian political establishment. See also our Hard Talk and Canadian coverage on this point.
> 
> ...


 

Hi

What I was saying is that Canadian's do not have much respect for their Native Indian brothers by taking their land away from them so I do not think they will give more respect to Sikhs who change the appearance.

(The orginal people of Canada back in the day where not allowed to mix with white folk) 

http://www.reuters.com/article/2010/03/24/us-oilsands-summit-pipeline-idUSTRE62M4R720100324

About my point on being brown, you took too lieterally, racists do not not compare shades of brown.... brown is brown in their eyes.


----------



## spnadmin (Feb 5, 2011)

*Re: Why is it that Sikhs are being used as part of racist groups propoganda like EDL?*



badshah said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> 
> About my point on being brown, you took too lieterally, racists do not not compare shades of brown.... brown is brown in their eyes.



Then how does Ujjal Dosangh maintain his political footing for years? And how has he become the darling of the conservative Canadian press? 


Who are the "racists" you are talking about? Sometimes members of a stigmatized race exhibit extreme racism toward their own people. Again check Sikh matrimonials if you do need examples. Also our coverage of honor killings in the US, Canada, and India.


----------



## spnadmin (Feb 5, 2011)

*Re: Why is it that Sikhs are being used as part of racist groups propoganda like EDL?*

If I may add, North American aboriginal groups, native Americans, were themselves racists. 

If we check the anthropological record we find that members of one "people" considered themselves human, and members of other tribes as subhuman. On that basis they took slaves and sold them. An example is the Kwakiutl people of British Columbia.

The theory of the "noble savage" often gets in the way of clear thinking. I am afraid that racism is part of the baggage of the human condition in every society. Accurate information is always the first step toward combating racism.


----------



## badshah (Feb 5, 2011)

*Re: Why is it that Sikhs are being used as part of racist groups propoganda like EDL?*



spnadmin said:


> Then how does Ujjal Dosangh maintain his political footing for years? And how has he become the darling of the conservative Canadian press?
> 
> 
> Who are the "racists" you are talking about? Sometimes members of a stigmatized race exhibit extreme racism toward their own people. Again check Sikh matrimonials if you do need examples. Also our coverage of honor killings in the US, Canada, and India.


 

Singh

I am not understanding now, you speak of Ujjal D - he looks pretty brown to me and not fair skinned: http://www.google.co.uk/images?hl=e...=UTF-8&source=og&sa=N&tab=wi&biw=1659&bih=799

Unless you were trying to say something else?

I will check out all the other links and forums areas later, thanks for the info.


----------



## spnadmin (Feb 5, 2011)

*Re: Why is it that Sikhs are being used as part of racist groups propoganda like EDL?*



badshah said:


> Singh
> 
> I am not understanding now, you speak of Ujjal D - he looks pretty brown to me and not fair skinned: http://www.google.co.uk/images?hl=e...=UTF-8&source=og&sa=N&tab=wi&biw=1659&bih=799



Now to me he looks tan not brown.  So that may tell us something profound about how we perceive others and ourselves. And how we judge others and ourselves.


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Feb 5, 2011)

I was discussing this just now with my first Early Sunday Morning class this morning...and one student who goes to College and is studying political science suggested.... I know why Ujjal Dusanjh is there on a pedestal with the Conservatives.
UD is like that very trained "Buffalo"/Bull/He-Goat/Ram that the farmers use to help them load their normal animals on to trucks to transport to slaughter houses..and the "special Bull" over there leads the innocent ones to slaughter. To the unfamilair..such a BULL leads the WAY..and all the rest stampede after "HIM"...only at the END, the Man in Charge pulls a switch...and one door opens through which the "BULL" escapes and then the door closes, leaving ONLY ONE WAY THROUGH..straight to the SLAUGHTER HOUSE FLOOR. This "BULL" is used in this method again and again - until presumably its own time is UP...and a New "BULL" will take his place. Without such a " TRAITOR BULL".leading them ASTRAY....the rest of the panicky animals will never go anywhere.
BTW this "Traitor Bull" idea was also arrived at in the WEST..as I have never seen or heard of such tactics applied in the Asian context...

Seems to me to be a very reasonable explanation of just WHY is Ujjal dussanjh such  a darling of the Conservatives...Hes their "special traitor bull" trained and kept alive to lead others astray...and hes serving his purpose very well...:noticemunda:


----------



## TurbanCampaign (Feb 8, 2011)

This is a very interesting thread. As this thread was created, Sikhs Against the EDL made a visible demonstration in Luton. 

Information on the demonstration along with photos can be found below:
http://www.turbancampaign.com/updates/sikh-demonstrator-deal-a-heavy-blow-to-the-racist-edl/


http://studentbroadleft.org.uk/2011...tness-report-from-the-luton-anti-edl-protest/






http://www.obv.org.uk/sites/default/files/images/sikhs_against_edl_alt.jpg


----------



## Ambarsaria (Feb 8, 2011)

Sikhs definitely can't take Islamic love to the Bank either!

One of the most intolerant of all religions without even twisting of words in the Koran.  Incredible silence of the "lambs" from the global muslim population when any extremists kill innocent people including Sikhs.

I wish there was a banner about Islamic Intolerance in the Sikh contingent too.  The banner could have read,

*SIKHS AGAINST THE  ISLAMIC EXTREMISTS
WHO KILL SIKHS AND OTHERS INNOCENT PEOPLE
*​
Sat Sri Akal.


----------



## spnadmin (Feb 8, 2011)

TurbanCampaign ji

I am going to post those articles here, based on links you provided, so there is a more comprehensive history of the story. 

*Sikh demonstrators in Luton deal a heavy blow to the EDL*

A delegation of Sikhs marched proudly joining a big rally against the English Defence League (EDL) held in Luton on Saturday 5th February 2011. They played the Dhol, a Punjabi war drum, as they entered the rally carrying a banner that read ‘Sikhs Against the English Defence League – Fighting Intolerance since 1699’, a reference to the establishment of martial Sikhism by the 10th Guru of the Sikhs, Guru Gobind Singh Ji.

They were greeted with cheers by more than two thousand demonstrators gathered in the Park Square, in the centre of Luton, who gave the marching Sikhs a great applause.

This comes as a great blow to the English Defence League (EDL) as they had claimed that they are getting support from many Sikhs. The demonstration by ‘Sikhs Against the EDL’ shows otherwise.

The Sikh protesters shouted slogans against Guramit Singh, one of the self-styled EDL leaders from Sikh background and called him a traitor. They claimed that he had brought shame to the Sikh community and should be locked up due to some of his recent speeches.

Varinder Singh spoke on behalf of the Sikh delegation and pointed out that the Sikh community has a proud tradition of fighting Fascism in the Second World War. He asked, “Given our proud history, how can Sikhs not oppose the racism and Fascism espoused by the EDL?”

Varinder Singh went on to condemn Guramit Singh (ethnic spokesperson for the EDL) and other racist traitors of Sikh origin joining EDL and expressed that these individuals should be held accountable.

Balwindar Singh Rana, also from a Sikh background said, “The Sikhs Against the EDL have launched a ‘Joint Statement’ which has already gained support from some of the major Sikh and Hindu organisations, including many Sikh Student Societies, as well as many prominent individuals in this country. People are waking up to the dangers of the racist poison that is being spread by the EDL and they will no longer fall for their ‘divide & rule’ tactics.”

He further added:”In the ‘70s and ‘80s, whether we were Sikhs, Hindus or Muslim, we were all united against the racists and fascists of the National Front and the BNP. We now have to show the same unity again if we are going to halt this tide of racist hatred by the EDL.”

Salvinder Singh Dhillon from the Indian Workers Association pointed out that the rally was being attended by all communities was a proof that they all stand shoulder to shoulder against promotion of racism and fascism. He said that, “The poison of racism serves to divide people and weaken their common struggles against the attacks by the state on their livelihood, against imposition of tuition fees, and the pending massive spending cuts in social services, health and education.”

The rally was organised by Unite Against Fascism (UAF), a broad based organisation supported by numerous individuals and organisations including trade unions and members of parliament. Various speakers expressed their opposition to EDL and the racist British National Party (BNP). There was also a further protest in the Bury Park, near the Mosque, organised by the Muslim community and attended by nearly two thousand people.


----------



## spnadmin (Feb 8, 2011)

*Aaron Kiely’s eyewitness report from the Luton anti-EDL protest*
By Aaron Kiely, NUS Black Students’ Committee member

Over 2,000 people came to Luton on a chilly Saturday in February to celebrate multiculturalism and defend the local community from the racist thugs of the English Defence League. People from diverse backgrounds, united to make a stand against the EDL -a group with links to the fascist British National Party- to say that their brand of racist and Islamophobic politics were not welcomed in the area. The demonstration was supported by a wide range of organisations from Unite Against Fascism, local Trade Unions, the region’s Labour MEP Richard Howitt as well as local faith groups and residents.

The situation in Luton looked bleak, it was a ghost-town with people fearful of attacks on shops, homes and Mosques and buildings boarded up. This was justified as proved in Bolton and Luton in 2009 when the EDL ran riot and smashed up Asian businesses and attacked a Sikh Temple thinking it to be a Mosque. However in the great tradition of Cable Street and Lewisham, crowds chanted “¡No Pasarán! They shall not pass!” as Unite Against Fascism members occupied Luton train station and prevented the EDL from passing through unchallenged. This was a symbolic moment as people from all walks of life spoke as one, condemning racism and remembered the dangers of allowing fascism to flourish.

The demonstration then proceeded to the square where music was played and speeches were heard. A particularly poignant moment of the demonstration was when, to great applause, a “Sikhs Against The EDL” banner was brought in to the square and a representative made a speech saying that “Sikhs stand in solidarity with Muslims against the threat of the EDL”. That is what a multicultural and tolerant society looks like and it is a Britain that we can be proud of.

Students from all over came to the demonstration, and members of the NUS Liberation Campaigns were proudly amongst the demonstrators, representing their students who are under threat from the far-right. It is vitally important that the student movement continues to play an active role within Unite Against Fascism, encouraging and mobilising students to make sure there is vibrant opposition to the BNP and the EDL wherever they go. The EDL have suffered a setback as they failed to secure the 10,000 they were saying they would get, however the fight continues until the day that the racist group is disbanded. When anti-fascists shout “Auschwitz! Never again!” – we mean it.

It is our view that the EDL should not be allowed to run riot in towns and cities across Britain. Their violent and intimidating ‘protests’ should be banned, including the EDL’s next demo in Birmingham on 19th March. If their anti-Muslim protest does go ahead, however, Student Broad Left will be there on the pro-multicultural counter-demonstration and I’d encourage all students to join us.

http://studentbroadleft.org.uk/2011...tness-report-from-the-luton-anti-edl-protest/


----------

